

Rocketrip (YC W14) Lets Your Boss Pay You For Saving Money While Traveling - trey_swann
http://techcrunch.com/2014/01/29/rocketrip-lets-your-boss-pay-you-for-saving-money-while-traveling/

======
btrautsc
as the guy who unfortunately gets the emails about travel, expenses, & setting
the budget - I love this. brilliant, best of luck guys

~~~
danrocketrip
Thanks, much appreciated!

